# Turfgrass Camp



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/event/235965218/2018-nc-state-turfgrass-short-course/

Has anyone done this? Are there any other universities that offer this?

I don't know if this is covered in the scope of the course, but I find myself needing help on properly identifying plants by their physical structures versus just trying to figure it all out by pictures online.

Furthermore, I find myself with numerous questions concerning the nitrogen cycle, such as, how quickly does fertilizer break down into the appropriate compounds to be taken up by the plant? Does it vary on the cultivar? What drives the rate? Does it vary based on soil biology? If the breakdown rate varies by temp, does the uptake vary by temp and/or daylight as well? Maybe instead of putting down 1LB of N per month, it's something more like a bell curve application (warm season) based on day light and temperature, so that it's in April it's 1/2lb, May 1lb, June 1.5lb, July 1lb, August 1/2lb.

I also definitely need a crash course in the different types of nitrogen sources, in terms of chemicals.
Trying to understand the uptake process between Urea, Ammonium Nitrate (Has anyone even seen this stuff for sale in the last five years?), Ammonium Sulfate, and Ammonical Nitrogen is a bit much to digest without a comprehensive article, and then I struggle with the 'so what' factor. Does the type of nitrogen matter at all for a homeowner, or is it only an issue from an economics angle for a business owner applying large amounts of fert?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

U of A and OSU co-host one


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> U of A and OSU co-host one


Neato. I had totally missed that post.

Trying to figure out if I can find one in Miami in January so that the wife will be on-board for the trip.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I saw this today https://www.georgiacenter.uga.edu/courses/horticulture-and-green-industry/principles-turfgrass-management

Anyone here taken this course?


----------

